# Toronto Open Summer 2010



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

TOSU!

Competition Info

Registration

Date: 
August 14, 2010

Events:
Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Square-1
5x5x5 BLD
Fishbone


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

can't make it. =(


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 12, 2010)

OHHHH YEAEEEEYEEE!!!


----------



## JackJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahh I'll be in town the 16th thats too bad.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 12, 2010)

what is fishbone?


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im coming down from Montreal, in Québec, to solve cubes, and most likely not even get near podium.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 12, 2010)

FCKKKKK I won't be here T.T

And there's square-1


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 12, 2010)

I find it funny how you skip 4BLD but theres 5BLD 

Meep going break fishbone wr?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I find it funny how you skip 4BLD but theres 5BLD
> 
> Meep going break fishbone wr?



5BLD is a favor to me. Thanks so much, Dave!

Does anyone have a fishbone I can borrow? I hate to skip any event.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm going!!! Toronto open here I come!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> what is fishbone?


this


----------



## Meep (Jul 12, 2010)

Have to defend my fishbone WR ):


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

Meep said:


> Have to *improve* my fishbone WR **


fix'd


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 12, 2010)

I MIGHT be coming. Wow Mike's 5x5 BLD attempt is going to be crazy beastly lol. Meep are you coming? And that fishbone actually looks cool, never knew what it was for and I hate when my headphones tangle.


----------



## Forte (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Have to *improve* my fishbone WR *):*
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Meep (Jul 12, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> I MIGHT be coming. Wow Mike's 5x5 BLD attempt is going to be crazy beastly lol. Meep are you coming? And that fishbone actually looks cool, never knew what it was for and I hate when my headphones tangle.



If you're gonna be flying out there will you be going to nats too? I found that Vancouver -> Boston -> Toronto is roughly the same as Toronto -> Vancouver


----------



## Escher (Jul 12, 2010)

Registered


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2010)

Now I reeeeeally wanna go


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Fishbone



I was unaware of the video, but found it after i read this. I definitely LOL'd. But it has given me an idea for a mystery event. So yes, Fishbone will be a mystery event. But how? Well. That is the mystery.



Mike Hughey said:


> 5BLD is a favor to me. Thanks so much, Dave!



Not a problem, Mike. I am just thrilled you guys are making your way up!



esquimalt1 said:


> I MIGHT be coming.



Pretty please? Canada need more Ibrahim records!



Escher said:


> Registered



Yay UK Cubers! I am pretty excited about you guys coming, too!



blah said:


> Now I reeeeeally wanna go



Chester. What did i tell you? No more excuses. Just hide in someone's trunk or something. Oh! I know, FedEX yourself to my house.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

UK domination.


----------



## Jude (Jul 16, 2010)

Registering right now


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 11, 2010)

anyone want to sell or trade me a fisher cube


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 11, 2010)

yeaaaah ToS!
must break sub-20 

Edit:
I wanna meet Mike. hope he's not swarmed by all the NR-holders xD


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm going! My first comp. Hope to make friends


----------



## Micael (Aug 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Im coming down from Montreal, in Québec, to solve cubes, and most likely not even get near podium.



Bonne chance
Good luck


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 12, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> yeaaaah ToS!
> *must break sub-20 *
> 
> Edit:
> I wanna meet Mike. hope he's not swarmed by all the NR-holders xD



You already have a sub 20 average, or do you mean set a new official PB?


----------



## Thompson (Aug 12, 2010)

anyone wanna have a cube tower??


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

HUG HEY WR GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 12, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > yeaaaah ToS!
> ...



No. I got worse D: lol I can barely avg sub 21 at home.

TWO ROUNDS OF 5x5 BLD ANYONE???


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 12, 2010)

Thompson said:


> anyone wanna have a cube tower??



IM ON lol, i dont know how well meet though, im the one with the black and red laptop bag.

well also do this.
crap. i cant find it, meh 
ill tell youa t teh comp, its good though


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 12, 2010)

noooo I'm gonna lose my other NR now 

lol forte are you gonna go to every toronto comp from now on?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 12, 2010)

kanada's too far away


----------



## Forte (Aug 12, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> noooo I'm gonna lose my other NR now
> 
> lol forte are you gonna go to every toronto comp from now on?



i dunno
i failed at nats >_>


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 13, 2010)

Anybody wanna sell me an eddison cube at the competition?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> kanada's too far away



Same.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 14, 2010)

2.16 2.38 4.12 2.4 DNF

...

FML


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Fast fast, am give more results
FYL btw.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, FYL.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Failed sq-1, got 2 5x.xx, along with a 22 on 3x3 because of a 5 look OLL :fp


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 14, 2010)

Anthony Brooks 3x3 single NR 8.09, or so I hear.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 14, 2010)

I in a way failed square-1, i got a 30.1x average.
i also got new PBs in everything but 3x3 (average & single), and sq-1 single.



Tim Reynolds said:


> Anthony Brooks 3x3 single NR 8.09, or so I hear.



You hear right


----------



## Micael (Aug 14, 2010)

5x5bld?


----------



## Weston (Aug 14, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Anthony Brooks 3x3 single NR 8.09, or so I hear.



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


and a 10.79 average!


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2010)

SOMEONE GET ME OUT OF THE TRUNK


----------



## Shortey (Aug 14, 2010)

10.79 avg is :O


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 14, 2010)

Micael said:


> 5x5bld?



I believe Mike was the only one to try and had 2 DNFs


----------



## JackJ (Aug 14, 2010)

Too bad he couldn't do that last week.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 14, 2010)

Weston said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony Brooks 3x3 single NR 8.09, or so I hear.
> ...


waaaaattttttttttt


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2010)

happyface


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> happyface



rawr


----------



## Meep (Aug 15, 2010)

Meep 5x5 NR single and average :3 1:13/1:22 (lolavg)


----------



## Jai (Aug 15, 2010)

My second round OH average: 16.63, (14.34), 19.55, (DNF), 17.69 = 17.96 
I also got a 14.18 single in the first round. Everything else was okayish.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2010)

@Moop: lolCandia, I mean congrats. 

@Jai: :O Such a nice average for a DNF to be there... kind of like a certain potentially WR 2x2x2 average that a DNF messed up... still a great average, though.

@Anthony: SUPERMEGAULTRAHAPPYFACE


----------



## Tortin (Aug 15, 2010)

I think I accidentally took someone's GuHong. If anyone is missing theirs, let me know.


----------



## Andreas737 (Aug 15, 2010)

I lost my Rubik's DIY, can you guys double check to see if you took mine by accident please? If you stole it that's just mean. It's black and has darkish stickers with light blue.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2010)

floors are cool


----------



## Escher (Aug 15, 2010)

22.00 OH Average NR, 18.66 Single.

Nothing else noteworthy, except an irritating 2nd round performance (one sub 10, plus 2 other 11s/12s that should definitely have been sub 10), and a bad finals performance (10.00, 10.31, 12.05, 11.9x, 11.3x) where I really should've broken the average NR...

Anthony's times were O_O


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Anthony should go compete in Canada more.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 15, 2010)

I had fun, was my first comp.

I wish I spoke to more than.. 0 new people. So many large groups of people it seemed odd to just step in and chill.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 15, 2010)

Escher said:


> 22.00 OH Average NR, 18.66 Single.
> 
> Nothing else noteworthy, except an irritating 2nd round performance (one sub 10, plus 2 other 11s/12s that should definitely have been sub 10), and a bad finals performance (10.00, 10.31, 12.05, 11.9x, 11.3x) where I really should've broken the average NR...
> 
> Anthony's times were O_O



I've gotta get that OH avg NR back...

+ Gotta get sub Breandan 2H avg  (which is probably still NR by the time I compete in my next comp)


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 15, 2010)

Sn0w said:


> I'm going! My first comp. Hope to make friends



MAH ROO

not mai roo.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Anthony should go compete in Canada more.



Nonono he should come back to Texas and compete.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> floors are cool



you actually scared me when i first saw you lying there. I thought you're sick again like last time.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 15, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > floors are cool
> ...


so was I
:confused:


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2010)

results are up


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sarah stop DNFing lol @[email protected]


----------



## blah (Aug 15, 2010)

Is that the closest HUG HEY has ever been to winning BLD?


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 15, 2010)

Jake Lol. I didn't get a chance to race Erik either


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 15, 2010)

I failed at everything I competed in, and for some reason I wasted my whole day restringing other people's magic...


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 15, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I failed at everything I competed in, and for some reason I wasted my whole day restringing other people's magic...



Where you at the table between the sign in desk and the shop?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 15, 2010)

No, I'm at the table next to the emergency exit next to the merch table.

BTW canadianCUBING T-shirt RULES!!!


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh I was there. Purple shirt + hat + high voice.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


I WAS sick >_>

edit: 15 DNFs LOL. SO much fail. No I wasn't trying to break my record of 16, I even dropped out of BLD.


----------



## luke pham (Aug 15, 2010)

I got a 1:30 on first 4x4 then the second to make the cut of 1:20 i got 1:08 which is my new official pb and my pb ( at home ) it was awesome.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 15, 2010)

luke pham said:


> I got a 1:30 on first 4x4 then the second to make the cut of 1:20 i got 1:08 which is my new official pb and my pb ( at home ) it was awesome.



haha, lucky. I got a 1:08 on Sq.1 then a 1:25... didn't get to continue


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2010)

here's Mr. Hughey's first 5x5x5 BLD attempt:


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> here's Mr. Hughey's first 5x5x5 BLD attempt:


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ha Im the kid whos mom brought in Timbits to our table xD
It was my first comp and i beat my 3x3 PB by like 10 seconds but failed miserably on 2x2


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



explains why you were sleeping on the floor in the afternoon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm still trying to catch up from my lack of sleep since the trip, but I wanted to chime in here and say I had a great time at the competition! Thanks to everybody there who made us feel welcome, and especially to Dave for running a great competition. It was great getting to talk to so many of you there.

It felt weird to miss a 5x5x5 BLD and still get that kind of applause - thanks. And yes, Chester, that is the closest I ever got to winning a 3x3x3 BLD event - less than 1 second away!

I hope we can come back someday for another competition in Canada - we really did have a good time!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was the person that talked about Square-1 and 5x5 with, and you said you wanted to get better at cubeshape and this is a really great site, http://www.alchemistmatt.com/cube/square1list.html


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2010)

I just had to mention that, as far as I know, no one caught my NR on video... So, if by chance someone realizes that they have it, or any good videos of me for that matter, it would be super special awesome if you could send it to me. 

I'm not going to get my hopes up though. :/


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 18, 2010)

If anyone got any solves of me, I'd like to see  says joey.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I just had to mention that, as far as I know, no one caught my NR on video... So, if by chance someone realizes that they have it, or any good videos of me for that matter, it would be super special awesome if you could send it to me.
> 
> I'm not going to get my hopes up though. :/



I didn't see any cameras around during your 8.09. :/
I actually had mine on during your solve since I was video-taping all of my solves and I was up the same time you were. It caught the part of you saying "YES! WHERE'S SARAH?", but it was pointed at my cube so it's kinda useless. I deleted it anyway. Sorries.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> It caught the part of you saying "YES! WHERE'S SARAH?", but it was pointed at my cube so it's kinda useless.



TpermU2<3


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> floors are cool



http://www.floorsofwood.ca/


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

Dave posted the scrambles so I was able to reconstruct my 8.09 NR single.

I'm a blue-crosser so scramble with cross on B.
B2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 L' U' B2 L2 B' F' R D' B F

Cross: x2 z2 D' U' x' U' R' F D
F2L 1: R U' R' y R' U' R
F2L 2: R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' 
F2L 3: L' U2 L U L' U' L 
F2L 4: U y' L' U L 
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F' 
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L (Sela <3)
56 / 8.09 = 6.92 tps

Not bad. :3


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Dave posted the scrambles so I was able to reconstruct my 8.09 NR single.
> 
> I'm a blue-crosser so scramble with cross on B.
> B2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 L' U' B2 L2 B' F' R D' B F
> ...



I did another nice solution

x y' R' D F' R'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U' L' U L
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' U2 R U R'

r U R' U R U2 r
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

46 moves 

with the same TPS it would've been a 6.5s solve :O


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I did another nice solution
> 
> x y' R' D F' R'



lol, I don't know how I missed that cross, but I'm glad I didn't do it like that. 
Yes, your solution is arguably nicer, but that doesn't necessarily mean I would have solved it as quickly. Or, at least, I'd rather not think that.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 17, 2010)

The news story was *finally* released here: mms://216.18.70.242/ftvnews/program_archive/427_776.wmv

I had been waiting for that to be put online because I had got four of my final round solves on video from people and was told that the solve I was missing was shown on TV. So, I waited, and here it is.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 17, 2010)

Erik's not Finnish...:fp


----------



## Anthony (Sep 17, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Erik's not Finnish...:fp



You're absolutely right; Erik's Dutch.


----------



## Andreas737 (Sep 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The news story was *finally* released here: *mms://216.18.70.242/ftvnews/program_archive/427_776.wmv*
> 
> I had been waiting for that to be put online because I had got four of my final round solves on video from people and was told that the solve I was missing was shown on TV. So, I waited, and here it is.


 I don't get what you mean by "mms://216.18.70.242/ftvnews/program_archive/427_776.wmv", is that video all there is?


----------

